# canning snack recipes



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

just thought i would put this in the pot. does anybody have favorite snack recipes for canning? i found 2 so far that my family really likes and have tweaked the recipes a little.BANANA PEPPERS STUFFED WITH HOT DOGS OR VIENNA SAUSAGES......PEPPER&EGGPLANT IN GARLIC OIL.I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO GET MORE for my family to just be able to open a jar.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Pickles in assortment; canned cakes; peanut butter; nuts; cheese spread; salsa; fruit salad. Sounds like a deli!


----------

